# Found Partner Porta-Jon



## Charliev (Aug 30, 2016)

Found someone's Partner Porta-Jon in Grey Canyon (Green River) above Nefertiti on Saturday 8/27. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

how full?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

This has to be a first.....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Does the owner need to describe the contents to claim it?

But seriously, thanks for picking this up and working to return it to it's rightful owner. That's some good shit you're doing there.

-AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Could I also point out that Porta-John is always spelled with an "H"... 


- Jon


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I had groover duty. I've learned to hate it. Sorry, I blew it off. 

The whole piece of corn that was left on the seat made me decide to leave the $550 set up. It was well worth it as I'm still ill. Keep it and thanks. I fuckin hate corn on the cob on the grill night.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

